# Police dogs get new £225k block



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

_Taken from BBC News Website
27/09/2008_

*Police dogs and their handlers in the Dyfed Powys police force have a swish new £225,000 home.*

The accommodation includes office space for the dog handlers and their staff, a vet's room, ten kennels and an outdoor agility area for training the dogs.

The new block has been built at the force's headquarters in Llangunnor, Carmarthen.

Insp Nigel Hayes, who is in charge of the dogs, said the block would enable a quicker response to incidents.

Police dogs can be trained to detect narcotics, weapons and explosives as well as catch criminals.

They can also help to enforce public order and find missing persons or objects.

Ch Supt Paul Amphlett said the number of dogs used by Dyfed Powys Police had doubled in size to 36 over the last 10 years.

"We needed more room for the growing team and the Police Authority agreed," he said.

*'Highly trained'*

"We now have 36 dogs with 19 handlers across the whole force area. However, not all the police dogs are based at police headquarters - some are based on division with their handlers."

Carmarthenshire councillor Ken Howells said Dyfed Powys police had an excellent dog section.

"They work extremely hard to make sure the dogs are highly trained and capable of doing their jobs in all conditions," he said.

"They needed suitable accommodation for both staff and dogs with everything together in one place.

"Most of the time, the dogs do live with the handlers at their homes. However, there are occasions when the dogs live at the kennels e.g., when the handler is on holiday or on a course."

Insp Hayes, who is in charge of the section, said: "By having more dogs in the section we can provide a quicker response to incidents that take place throughout Dyfed Powys. 
"This in turn leads to better results and Dyfed Powys being the safest place in England and Wales."

BBC NEWS | Wales | Police dogs get new £225k block


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

Thames valley opened their new block in 2006


----------

